# Weirdest video ever



## Eequinox (24/10/15)

I think there was a thread for the weird side of the internet but could not find it sorry if it's in the wrong place but man oh man this is very lets say diffrent don't know how i even got to see this on facebook but yeah


----------



## Cave Johnson (25/10/15)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (25/10/15)

Cave Johnson said:


>


agreed


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/15)

Wtf!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/10/15)




----------



## groovyvaperman (25/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> I think there was a thread for the weird side of the internet but could not find it sorry if it's in the wrong place but man oh man this is very lets say diffrent don't know how i even got to see this on facebook but yeah



Attack on titan vibes  

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redeemer (26/10/15)

That's A BAD acid trip, and I haven't even had my first cup of coffee for the day.....


----------



## wazarmoto (26/10/15)

No man. No maan! What the hell?


----------



## stevie g (26/10/15)

Nope nope nope.


----------

